# Style - How to be more efficient?



## tm472 (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey. I’ve been working in style/soft lines for about a month now, but I just can’t seem to do things as fast as my fellow TMs and TLs want me to. Even on days when all I have to do is zone BGI, for example, I just can’t figure out how to fold everything so quickly. How do any Style TMs out there do it? What usually tends to slow me down is the folded push/reshop/zoning. Do you all have any tips for folded apparel and how to fold it so quickly? Thank you for your help


----------



## happygoth (Aug 16, 2021)

tm472 said:


> Hey. I’ve been working in style/soft lines for about a month now, but I just can’t seem to do things as fast as my fellow TMs and TLs want me to. Even on days when all I have to do is zone BGI, for example, I just can’t figure out how to fold everything so quickly. How do any Style TMs out there do it? What usually tends to slow me down is the folded push/reshop/zoning. Do you all have any tips for folded apparel and how to fold it so quickly? Thank you for your help


I've been doing this for nearly 40 years so folding clothes is second nature to me. It also depends on how perfect your leaders expect the zone to be. Try not to get hung up on making everything exact, unless they are pushing it. As long as it looks relatively neat, that's enough for my leaders, thankfully. Perfect crispy zones don't happen that much anymore in my store, lol.

I find using the folding tables a big help, but I don't use them to create the folds, I just use them as a mobile flat surface to do my own folds.

I rarely work in BGI anymore, but when I approach a department to zone the first thing I do is take care of all the stuff on the floor and thrown over the racks. This instantly makes the area look much better. Then I start on the tables. Get a three-tier or cart to store all the abandoned merchandise that doesn't belong in your area.

Pushing folded BGI is rough.There's so much of it and a lot of stuff ends up getting backstocked. Getting more familiar with the department and where stuff goes will help. Like with folding, it just takes practice.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2021)

Spend your time where it will be seen. Fronts of tables and aisle racks get more time than backs of tables and back of department racks.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Aug 16, 2021)

When you arrive for your shift do a >5 min. Walk through and just pick up the floor. 
How well  sorted is your folded freight?   A good Inbound sort into the metro green cages  can make a big difference. During bts a separate vehicle for kids basics and only kids basics cannopen up more space in cage for better sorting. Your leader would have to work with the inbound leader for that to happen. 
Folding table is a great tool. Park the green metro cage where it is close to where u r working. I unload onto the folding table and  make stacks of (say for example the different colors of toddler girl leggings) and then work from there if the sort isn’t great from the cage.  
Zone as you go.  Folding speed comes w time. 
Hang in there.  This time of year is challenging for the best.


----------



## tm472 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you, everyone!! I appreciate all your tips and will try to implement them


----------

